# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Idea

## Nuggett

Hi just had an idea my problem is trying to hang on to my gear, so last night I had this idea? The business that I took on failed, however the premises are ideal to use as a work shop. So what I thought was if I could get a few likeminded souls interested to share costs maybe use this place?
The size is about 90sq meters theres an office toilet and kitchen well sink. The cost $880 +1000 rates+500 app. building INS. So what I thinking is we could start a community type shed I would supply my machines for the use of plus anybody wishing to join could bring their own stuff + Knowledge.
It all sounds ok but like anything. I would have to think about legals, laws etc.
So what are your thoughts? Could this work? Who's interested? Read my last post "Help" My idea is to get a club going were we all share the same interest woodworking and maybe pass on skills/knowledge before it dies out and the only tools you'll see in years to come is a set of Allen keys  :Shock:  
So its over to you folks would you like your own shed but don't have the room? would you like to meet others with the same interests? Use good quility gear? Above all else make new friends & have a laugh? :Biggrin:

----------


## Gra

talk to an insurance broker, and a lawyer to set up a structure so that if it all goes south you don't lose you house and everything else

----------


## Toyboy

It sounds like it could work. A couple of years ago, a few guys and I used to share our passion for woodworking, so we decided to form a club or as we called it, a 'guild'.
Within 3 months we had over 40 financial members. We contributed $2.00 each whenever we had a meeting to cover costs of tea, coffee etc. 
The club is still going strong and growing every week.  The costs associated with forming the club was bugger all and insurance was taken care of by one of the members who was an agaent for a big firm.
This was all done in a small country town of around 3,000 population, so at the Gold Coast, you shouldn't have any problems.
Just make sure you take on some members with contacts. I have found, that like this forum, woodies are generally a very helpful bunch of people.
Good luck with your project and try not to get too paranoid about the legals. You'll find that with some basic rules, and make sure you minute everything, and a lot of common sense, it will all flow nicely.
I am no legal whiz, but feel free to pm me if you think I can be of assistance. All I can pass on is my experience with starting a club and maybe pass on some of the pitfalls, which are minimal anyway.
Errol.

----------


## Toyboy

Please excuse the typos. I was in a hurry.

----------


## MALPT

Great idea Nugget - depending on cost, location and so forth I would be interested

----------

